# Spanish Royal?



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Bit of detective work & a rather strange request.
I'm trying to find info on a man rumored to be a Spanish Royal.
The only info I have is he will be around 40 yrs old and called Alfonso.
Where to start? Tried wiki & google, not much in English


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

expatmat said:


> Bit of detective work & a rather strange request.
> I'm trying to find info on a man rumored to be a Spanish Royal.
> The only info I have is he will be around 40 yrs old and called Alfonso.
> Where to start? Tried wiki & google, not much in English


there was this one - but he was in his 80s when he died last year Alfonso de Bourbon, supuesto miembro de la Familia Real, muere atropellado por un camin de basura




maybe there's a son?


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Could be... it seems they are all called Alfonso!


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

There was an Alfonso de Bourbon who was Duke of Cadiz. He had 2 sons, one died in a car accident and the other, Luis Alfonso, died about 20 years ago in a skiing accident in Colorado. He would be in the right age group. Perhaps? Cheers!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Alfonso, el duque de Cadiz, died in a skying accident in USA, if I remember well, he has 2 sons, Francisco, died in my town (Pamplona) in 1984 (this, I remember very well!), the other, is very much alive, Luis Alfonso de Borbon, who is 'supposed' to be the King of France if they had monarchy.

Alfonso's mother is the granddaughter of Franco.


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Ah, yes. You are correct. I remember now. I remembered the Franco connection and the fact that there were 2 tragic deaths in the family. I just mixed up the father with the son. Thanks for the information.


----------

